# [Lion] 10.7.0 et Xcode 4.1



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

Hello,
sujet sans demande particulière, mais j'aimerais qu'on ait un petit coin où on puisse lister les choses qui vont ou qui ne vont pas pour les développeurs qui font le switch vers Lion.

J'ai décidé de passer mon iMac sur Lion tout à l'heure, au risque de faire avec les bugs liés à la jeunesse de l'OS, même si c'est un peu plus handicapant pour nous qui vivons de notre métier de dév pour la plupart...

Donc mon compte-rendu :
- Clean install de 10.7.0 (partition formatée), laborieux mais c'est passé au bout de 3 essais
- Pas de bug super gênant à signaler pour l'instant sur le système
- Récupération de l'installer de Xcode 4.1 (gratuit désormais) sur le MAS
- *Attention : problème à l'installation !* &#8212; J'ai dû faire face à un bug lors de l'installation de Xcode, si ça se reproduit chez vous, voilà la marche à suivre : à la fin de l'installation, Xcode demande comme toujours de quitter iTunes ; si, même en le quittant, la pop-up de demande de fermeture reste visible, il faut lancer le Moniteur d'activité et kill le processus iTuneshelper.
- En dehors de ça, pas de problème immédiat avec Xcode installé, un alias vers le dossier Developer apparaît dans le Launchpad (bien pratique), et le mode plein écran fait de moi un homme comblé je dois l'avouer 
- Au niveau de la compilation, l'Organizer a juste dû collecter les informations sur mon iPhone tournant avec iOS 5 B3 (j'ai pris le Xcode fourni sur le MAS, donc avec le SDK 4.3, pas 5.0), et aucun problème pour compiler et debugger sur mon téléphone, alors que j'avais quelques soucis de non-reconnaissance du device avec Xcode 4.0.x.

Ce sont des remarques à chaud, tout ce que j'ai fait est de compiler un projet pour voir si il n'y avait aucun souci à ce niveau-là, et à priori il n'y en a pas (chez moi du moins), je n'ai pas testé Xcode sur la longueur pour voir si il freezait/crashait autant que les versions antérieures.

Encore une fois, c'est juste un thread pour compiler les avis/remarques/problèmes (et tenter de les résoudre si il y en a) des gens qui ont pris le risque de switcher vers Lion, histoire que ceux qui hésitent savent à quoi s'attendre, donc n'hésitez pas à poster vos retours !


----------



## oxof (21 Juillet 2011)

Merci @Rez2a tu me sauves la life pour l'install Xcode !

Pas de bugs rencontrés pour l'instant. Au cas où je posterai ici.


----------

